# [boot] Probleme de permission

## creuvard

Bonjoir a tous.

Voila mon problème j'ai installer une gentoo sur un portable ibm depuis une mandriva; j'ai fait une installation depuis le stage 1 et au moment de rebooter c'est la que mes couci arrivent.

Au démarage de la bécanne ( Par le lilo de mandriva ) les scripts qui sont sencée se lancé on un souci 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/init.d/started/alsasound' : Read-only file system
> 
>  * WARNING:   you are stopping a boot service.
> ...

 

Et comme ca pour tout les scripts.

J'arrive tout de même a me logger sur le machine changer de clavier loadkeys fr-latin1 

J'arrive a mettre le reseau en route ifconfig eth0 192.168.5.16 up 

J'arrive aussi a lancer ssh "mais avec des méssages d'erreurs"

Je ne comprend pas dutout ce qu'il va faire dans var ni pourquoi le systeme est  Read-only file system

Je ne voit pas ou est mon erreur. :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Voici le fstab:

```

/dev/hda1               /boot             ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda7               /                    ext3            noatime                        0 1

/dev/hda5               none              swap            sw                            0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                       0 0

none                    /proc                proc            defaults                     0 0

none                    /dev/shm         tmpfs           defaults                     0 0

```

J'aiu essayé avec la commande "mount /dev/hda7 / -o rw,remount " mais ca n'a pas changer grand chose a mon problème

```

port-ibm ~ # /etc/init.d/clock restart

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 32: /var/lib/init.d/softlevel: No such file or directory

mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/lib/init.d/snapshot/3994': Read-only file system

cp: `/var/lib/init.d/snapshot/3994/': specified destination directory does not exist

Try `cp --help' for more information.

rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/init.d/started/clock': Read-only file system

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * WARNING:  "clock" has already been started.

port-ibm ~ # mount /dev/hda7 / -o rw,remount

port-ibm ~ # /etc/init.d/clock restart

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 32: /var/lib/init.d/softlevel: No such file or directory

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Setting system clock to hardware clock [UTC] ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

port-ibm ~ # 

```

J'ai un peu cherché sur le forum  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   mais je ne sais pas bien quoi chercher.

Donc je m'en remet a vous si il vous manque quelque chose dites le moi.Last edited by creuvard on Wed Jun 22, 2005 7:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flupke

Essaye peut-être de lancer ton système en init 1, puis de passer au runlevel par défaut à la main, histoire de voir ce que ça donne.

A mon avis, c'est quand meme la config du lilo qui est en tort. Tu sais poster ton lilo.conf?

----------

## creuvard

oui je peux te le poster des que je  je rentre chez moi et je te faits ca. (c'est  la fêtes de la musqiues donc sur les coup de 5h du mat  :Very Happy:   :Wink:  )

J'éditerais ce post qui ne sert a rien  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

edit: mon lilo.conf

```

default="linux"

boot=/dev/hda

map=/boot/map

keytable=/boot/fr-latin1.klt

prompt

nowarn

timeout=100

message=/boot/message

menu-scheme=wb:bw:wb:bw

image=/boot/kernel-gentoo

        label="gentoo"

        root=/dev/hda7

        vga=788

        read-only

       # append="softlevel=boot"

image=/boot/vmlinuz

        label="linux"

        root=/dev/hda6

        initrd=/boot/initrd.img

        append="resume=/dev/hda5 splash=silent"

        vga=788

        read-only

```

Last edited by creuvard on Wed Jun 22, 2005 8:22 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Enlight

A tout hasard ta partoche / n'était pas en reiser 3.6 avant cette install?

----------

## creuvard

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> A tout hasard ta partoche / n'était pas en reiser 3.6 avant cette install?

 

Non tout était en ext3 sur le hd depuis un moment.

----------

## nuts

meme le /boot ?

----------

## creuvard

non lui il est en ext2

Je voulais dire que la partie du disk sur lequel est gentoo est en ext3 depuis un moment.

Sinon le boot est en ext2

----------

## flupke

Je ne vois pas d'initrd pour ton kernel gentoo. Si tu as fais ton kernel avec genkernel, il doit t'en avoir créé un. Essaye de l'ajouter dans ta config lilo.

Sinon, tu peux aussi installer un grub à partir de la gentoo.

Sorry, ce sont des solutions à l'aveugle, mais je ne vois pas exactement quel peut être ton problème donc...

HTH

Flupke

----------

## creuvard

Non ya pas de initrd je suis pas un fan de genkernel.

Et pis installer grub a partir de gentoo oui c'est possible mais j'aimerai être sur de pouvoir booter correctement avant de virer mandriva.

----------

## boozo

'alute

a tous hazards : as-tu bien mis alsasound au boot ?

----------

## creuvard

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a tous hazards : as-tu bien mis alsasound au boot ?

 

Affirmatif.

Mais j'ai recopier le message avec alsasound pour donner un exemple juste.

Alsa je verai si il marche quand la bécanne se démarera. :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## flupke

 *creuvard wrote:*   

> Non ya pas de initrd je suis pas un fan de genkernel.
> 
> Et pis installer grub a partir de gentoo oui c'est possible mais j'aimerai être sur de pouvoir booter correctement avant de virer mandriva.

 

Tu peux booter ta mandriva à partir du grub de la gentoo...

----------

## creuvard

Certes mais je suis pas sur que ca face avancé le Schmilblick si ?

----------

## boozo

Dans ton fstab essayes de mettre un truc dans ce genre pour voir si celà change qqch  :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> /boot         ext2            noauto,noatime          1 2
> 
> /                  ext3           noatime                     1 1

 

PS: Bon c'est vrai que c'est pas terrible pour trouver l'origine du pb si tu ne post pas les logs ou le point de départ du pb dans le dmesg...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## creuvard

Arf en effet j'ai oublié de le mettre dans mon premier post. 

le vla 

```

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: TOSHIBA MK4018GAS, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB), CHS=65535/16/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 >

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

st: Version 20041025, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

osst :I: Tape driver with OnStream support version 0.99.3

osst :I: $Id: osst.c,v 1.73 2005/01/01 21:13:34 wriede Exp $

md: md driver 0.90.1 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

ACPI wakeup devices: 

SLPB OZ68 OBLN OBMO USB0 USB1 USB2  LID 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 1 devices found

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for md/0

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

(fs/jbd/recovery.c, 255): journal_recover: JBD: recovery, exit status 0, recovered transactions 16617 to 16621

(fs/jbd/recovery.c, 257): journal_recover: JBD: Replayed 63 and revoked 0/0 blocks

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 220k freed

Adding 612320k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

NET: Registered protocol family 10

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c042eb20(lo)

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

Je pense que la partie interessante se trouve la le reste me semble normale.

----------

## nuts

moi j aurai preferer voir le message au boot au moment du mount

----------

## creuvard

Ok bon ben je mets tout histoire d'être sur  :Laughing: 

```

port-ibm ~ # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r11 (root@localhost) (version gcc 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #5 Sun Jun 19 14:46:36 CEST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000f7e0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000f7e0000 - 000000000f7e8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000f7e8000 - 000000000f800000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000f800000 - 0000000010000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

247MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 63456

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 59360 pages, LIFO batch:14

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 IBM                                   ) @ 0x000fe030

ACPI: RSDT (v001 IBM    Cnote2   0x00003100 IBM  0x00000001) @ 0x0f7e0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 IBM    Cnote2   0x00003100 IBM  0x00000001) @ 0x0f7e0054

ACPI: BOOT (v001 IBM    Cnote2   0x00003100 IBM  0x00000001) @ 0x0f7e002c

ACPI: DSDT (v001   IBM    CNOTE2 0x00003100 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0xf108

Allocating PCI resources starting at 10000000 (gap: 10000000:efff0000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=307 softlevel=boot

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (011f1000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1066.875 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Memory: 247016k/253824k available (2709k kernel code, 6300k reserved, 780k data, 220k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 2113.53 BogoMIPS (lpj=1056768)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU                1066MHz stepping 01

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0800)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0200, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PILA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PILB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PILC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PILD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PILE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PILF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PILG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PILH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 29)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0xf100-0xf16f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0xf178-0xf17f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0xf200-0xf23f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x380-0x38f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x580-0x587 has been reserved

Simple Boot Flag at 0x41 set to 0x1

IBM machine detected. Enabling interrupts during APM calls.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1119467786.735:0): initialized

inotify device minor=63

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/W].

Initializing Cryptographic API

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

vesafb: Intel Corporation, Almador Graphics Controller, Hardware Version 0.0 (OEM: Almador Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: hardware doesn't support DCC transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

vesafb: framebuffer at 0x98000000, mapped to 0xd0080000, using 600k, total 8000k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Failed to disable AUX port, but continuing anyway... Is this a SiS?

If AUX port is really absent please use the 'i8042.noaux' option.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a NS16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PILB] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Raw Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 32000K size 1024 blocksize

pktcdvd: v0.2.0a 2004-07-14 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de) and petero2@telia.com

eepro100.c:v1.09j-t 9/29/99 Donald Becker http://www.scyld.com/network/eepro100.html

eepro100.c: $Revision: 1.36 $ 2000/11/17 Modified by Andrey V. Savochkin <saw@saw.sw.com.sg> and others

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PILE] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: 0000:01:08.0, 00:00:E2:6A:D9:20, IRQ 11.

  Board assembly 000000-000, Physical connectors present: RJ45

  Primary interface chip i82555 PHY #1.

  General self-test: passed.

  Serial sub-system self-test: passed.

  Internal registers self-test: passed.

  ROM checksum self-test: passed (0x04f4518b).

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.3.6-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: TOSHIBA MK4018GAS, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB), CHS=65535/16/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 >

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

st: Version 20041025, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

osst :I: Tape driver with OnStream support version 0.99.3

osst :I: $Id: osst.c,v 1.73 2005/01/01 21:13:34 wriede Exp $

md: md driver 0.90.1 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

ACPI wakeup devices: 

SLPB OZ68 OBLN OBMO USB0 USB1 USB2  LID 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 1 devices found

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for md/0

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

(fs/jbd/recovery.c, 255): journal_recover: JBD: recovery, exit status 0, recovered transactions 16617 to 16621

(fs/jbd/recovery.c, 257): journal_recover: JBD: Replayed 63 and revoked 0/0 blocks

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 220k freed

Adding 612320k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

NET: Registered protocol family 10

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c042eb20(lo)

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

port-ibm ~ # 
```

Voila

----------

## boozo

bon moi le seul truc étrange que je vois c'est le devfs... je ne crois pas que celà ait quelconque influence au boot mais a tout hazard : tu l'as bien viré du kernel ?

----------

## Enlight

Je connais pas la manière dont lilo nourrit /proc/cmdline, mais le read-only dans ton lilo.conf ce serait pas notre coupable??? (si c'est comme le ro dans grub je m'excuse, mais sait-on jamais)

ps : y'a quoi dans l'initrd??? que dit rc-update show | grep localmount?

----------

## creuvard

```

port-ibm ~ # rc-update show | grep localmount

          localmount | boot                          

port-ibm ~ #

```

Ensuite pour lilo  j'ai regarder sur le handbook et ca me dit ca: donc je pense pas que ca vienne de la.

```
 read-only          # Démarre avec root en lecture seulement. Ne pas modifier !
```

Voila

----------

## TTK

Salut

Si ta mandriva boote encore, boote dessus et fais un fsck de tes partitions gentoo.

Le read-only de lilo est correct, néanmoins tu pourrais aussi essayer de l'enlever, booter sur gentoo sans lui, puis le remettre si le boot sans s'est bien passé.

En tout cas ton pb est étrange..

----------

## El_Goretto

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Le read-only de lilo est correct..

 

+1

Dans le fichier fourni par l'ebuild lilo: 

```
read-only # read-only for checking
```

Est-ce que par hasard, ya les fonctions suivantes d'activées sur ta mandriva (c'est à dire les ACLs):

```
<*> Ext3 journalling file system support                                             

      [*]   Ext3 extended attributes                                                       

      [ ]     Ext3 POSIX Access Control Lists                                              

      [ ]     Ext3 Security Labels
```

----------

## nuts

les noyaux mandriva sont generalement lourd car quasi tout est coché (modules dur etc...) vu qu'il a installer depuis la mandriva y a aps de raison pour que ca deconne au boot de la gentoo, il doit forcement y avoir une micro-bourde dans la configuration de cette derniere

----------

## creuvard

Pour le Read-only  j'ai déja essayé de le virer cela ne change rien.

Pour les options dans mandriva je voit pas trop pkoi le kernel de mandriva agirait sur le boot de gentoo.

Mais elles sont toutes en dure sinon.

----------

## nuts

t'as bien fait le kernel de gentoo en revanche?

----------

## creuvard

Ben oui normalement  :Confused:   j'ai vérifier un grand nombre de fois.  Mais bon mon erreur est bien quelques part  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## nuts

sinon tu met le noyau de la mandrake  :Very Happy: 

car sinon ton lilo est pas bon... et ton fstab il est bon aussi?

----------

## TTK

 *creuvard wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour les options dans mandriva je voit pas trop pkoi le kernel de mandriva agirait sur le boot de gentoo.
> 
> Mais elles sont toutes en dure sinon.

 

Hum hum

Tu as formaté la partition gentoo depuis ta mandriva ? Alors certaines options du noyau (cf. message d'El_goretto) peuvent jouer. Si tu as pas les meme options d'ext3 dans les deux noyaux, il me semble possible que celui de gentoo ne parvienne pas à y écrire !

Ca sonne logique non ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Hum hum
> 
> Tu as formaté la partition gentoo depuis ta mandriva ? Alors certaines options du noyau (cf. message d'El_goretto) peuvent jouer. Si tu as pas les meme options d'ext3 dans les deux noyaux, il me semble possible que celui de gentoo ne parvienne pas à y écrire !
> 
> Ca sonne logique non ?

 

Sniff, sniff, [larmichette], merci, à un moment, j'ai eu l'impression de parler dans le vide, çà fait tout drôle, sniff...  :Wink: 

----------

